# Me and my dirt bike



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Damn nice.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

those crfs are nice my friend just bought one about a year ago...its about the same speed as my cr250 just with some more torque...my 250s got alot of work done to it and his only has a pipe heh


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

dude, u got some serious air on that one pic.For some reason that bike looks really small.Anyway, its still







-i-m-p:


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

dude, u got some serious air on that one pic.For some reason that bike looks really small.Anyway, its still imp:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice collection of of trophies


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Nice pics! I love the air!









Where have you been?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I just got done working on my bike today. $150 of parts and 5 hours later it is ready for the track tomorrow. Any one in so. cali. go to LACR???


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

So what did you use, Photoshop?

Am I the only one who sees the pixellation 
around the bike/rider in the "big air" pic?

I'm callin' bluff.

--n8


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

its pretty easy to get big air on a dirtbike.

nice bike nate.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

That looks hella fun!


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

yeah looks like some bullshit to me


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

All I'm sayin' is compare the pictures. Look closely at him and the bike in the 1st two pix, no argument here, they're legit enough...

But then look at the area around him and the bike in the 3rd pic... 
(copy and paste it to Paint then zoom in if you have to)
hmmmmm....that's suspect.

--n8


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

yeah after further inspection, i see it.. and right above the treeline as well, looks like theres a cut out in it.


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

How Sad...









Yet Classic...


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

BUSTED


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

*ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMM..............*










What is this photoshop thing you peasants speak of? What would make you think such a thing? BLATSPHEMY!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

If it is photoshopped then he probably did it for kicks...the guy has been away from here for awhile...


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

Don't create excuses for the pathetic...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Delusional said:


> Don't create excuses for the pathetic...


 No excuses here, just a thought. But come on the pixelation was hella obvious...I think he wanted us to point it out.









Oh well just a pic, I dont care.

BTW, sweet avatar!


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

I dont think so. No one would go to the trouble of photoshopping a picture like that unless they intended on making people think he was higher than he truley was in the picture. He basically just wanted to make up for the lack of happiness in his pants.









Thanks for the avatar compliment









Take care...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Delusional said:


> I dont think so. No one would go to the trouble of photoshopping a picture like that


 Then again this is Nate were talking about here...


----------



## Umbriferum (Jul 8, 2003)

nice uh... trees.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

hahahaha


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

nice


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

winkyee said:


> He could have picked some better scenery :laugh:


 Sweet!! That one doesnt even look pixelated like his.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice one, Pete


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im beginning to see that you guys have WAY too much time on your hands...









Nice one Juda.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

> Don't create excuses for the pathetic...


you guys are so gay. Cant even let the man post some pics. The "pixelization" you speak of is simply the encoding on the JPEG. One post by Nate in 2 months and I see the PredFish flame crew clammering over for some cheap hits....

Get a life people, and leave him alone for once, sheesh.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Xenon said:


> > Don't create excuses for the pathetic...
> 
> 
> you guys are so gay. Cant even let the man post some pics. The "pixelization" you speak of is simply the encoding on the JPEG. One post by Nate in 2 months and I see the PredFish flame crew clammering over for some cheap hits....
> ...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

nyahahahahaha thats good


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Obviously you guys dont know the specifics of image encoding if you think the pixelization is a sign of tamperment.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Obviously you guys dont know the specifics of image encoding if you think the pixelization is a sign of tamperment.


 Again, I'm *not* saying the pic is a fake (for the obvious reason that I don't give a f*ck... - even if Nate reaches half or one third of that altitude on his bike, I'm impressed), but if it is pixellation due to compression, it would have been visible in more places than just around the bike - jpg-compression affects the image as a whole, not just certain area's. It's true that area's with sharp contrast are affected most, but there are more areas in that picture that should have been affected equally...

Just my 2 cents


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

yeah, it wouldnt be just *one* area. compare it to one of mojo's pics where its obvious that file compression has caused blurryness/pixelation, its around everything.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Oh Congratulations....you figured him out guys!!! You should be proud of yourselves....







Wow, your dicks also grew a whole 2 inches.









Just leave him alone for once.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

damn mike.. been to the beach lately?


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Im beginning to see that you guys have WAY too much time on your hands...:laugh:
> 
> Nice one Juda.


 So true Karen.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What about reading my f'n posts... For the third, _and last_ time:
*I don't care wheter it's fake or not!!!*









I am just having a little PS fun - since when is that a frickin' crime...









btw: blame Wink - he started it...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> *I don't care wheter it's fake or not!!!*


 CORRECTAMUNDO.


----------



## Umbriferum (Jul 8, 2003)

i don't deserve to live


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

what a bunch of Asses

just because none of you can come close to doing anything like that, you gotta be dick's about it.

I've met Nate many times and he's a cool guy, so









(this doesn't go to Juda)


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------

